# Driving after a c section



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi, 

I was wondering if you knew what the latest info was on this as I'm considering an elective section due to a very prolonged recovery last time following forceps and an infection    and not being able to drive for 4-6 weeks while living rurally with a toddler and a new baby was a big influence on my trying to have another go naturally. However, it does scare me senseless (I've had counselling already) and then a friend who had a section only 3 weeks ago told me she was given the all clear to drive after 2 weeks. 

I suspect it's all case by case but wondered what you thought?

Thanks so much

Katie


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi, 


I didn't know if you had missed my post as I know this thread is so busy but wondered what your experience of this is.


Thanks so much


Katie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi,

I'm so sorry, I remember reading it, i think I must have been out and about and couldn't reply, but the 'new' bit had gone next time I logged on! I also got the all clear after both my sections to drive after three weeks. If you are feeling well, go to your gp and ask them to state that you are fit to drive. They just usually check that you can do an emergency stop. It's not all insurance companies that dont cover you, so check with yours, as you may not need to go to your gp,

Hope this helps,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------



## Katie4 (Oct 21, 2007)

Thanks so much. 

This whole situation is so hard..I think I'd prefer someone else to make the decision for me! My consultant is willing but also a little reluctant to give me a section and I understand why but the thought of a recovery like last time (I can even just about ignore the concept of forceps again (!) but the immense pain for 11+ weeks which no one can really explain - well that would just be too much. I've a little girl to look after as well as this baby....but a section is still surgery and if I could avoid it....sorry round and round I go!

On a different note, in your experience, do you find ladies who labour in water tend to tear less? I've read on the Internet that it can help but a local midwife said that wasn't her experience. 

Thanks so much

Katie


----------



## emilycaitlin (Mar 7, 2006)

Hi ,

I'm inclined to agree with your midwife. Delivering in water does mean that we can't see whatd happening when you are pushing and deliver the head in a controlled way, so people often tear. I did look after a lady the other week who had had a 4th degree tear the first time. This time she had a lovely delivery with a few grazes only, so it can be better second time round,

Emilycaitlin xx


----------

